# HOCOC 2018-2019 Schedule



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

We run the JL (Johnny Lightning/Auto World) chassis with a variety of bodies, including Fairgrounds, Dirt Late Model, VW Bugs and Henry Js. I will update the schedule when we decide what will be run at each race.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*Update*

Here is an update, the dates are still the same.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*Another Update*

Here is another update, the Pronyne Museum is chock full of cars, so the Turkey Derby has been moved and one class was changed for The Blast.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*One More Update*

The Turkey Derby has been moved to December 2nd.


----------

